# Migration Agent Fees



## manifesto_18 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have contacted a few Migration Agents to get prices on fees for General Skilled Migration, the first one I have received is from George Lombard. The following quote seems quite excessive, or is this just me??

"Your fee would be A$2700 if you’re eligible. You would also need to pay A$400 to ACS and A$2575 for the visa application." 

Thats 3,543.18 GBP, which I'm guessing also doesnt cover costs of police checks, medical fees, English tests etc.

It would be good to get some examples on prices that people are paying.


----------



## LauraJono (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi

We have recently instructed an Agent who charges £1495 plus VAT. I was really impressed with this particular agent and although fees are an issue, my main priority was finding the right Agent. We are applying via 176 family sponsor and my husband is a plasterer. 

Hope that helps. 

Regards.

Laura


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Cant speak to the cost of his fees, but George Lombard is one of the most highly respected agents.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I would compare that quote with others that you receive for the same services. 

I think I paid about that much and that was nearly 4 years ago. As Zultan said George Lombard is well respected and there were agents on this forum such as Alan Collett and Veronika (user SOMV). 

Make sure that you compare like with like. 

If your application is simple some people will apply on their own. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

